# Problema



## piraña utria

Buenos días.

¿Alguien más tiene problemas con el uso de WR hoy? Creo que no están apareciendo todos los hilos a los que uno está suscrito en la opción _My Threads_.

Por lo pronto, eso, pero creo que hay otro tipo de problemas. Me parece que no están apareciendo en cada hilo los nuevos aportes, o algo así.

Saludos,


----------



## bellota_2601

Sí a mi me pasa. Ayer hice nuevos pots y hoy no los veo, debe haber algún problema.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

bellota_2601 said:


> Sí a mi me pasa. Ayer hice nuevos pots y hoy no los veo, debe haber algún problema.
> 
> Saludos


 

Hola, querida.

Por ejemplo, este hilo no aparece entre los que inicié, lo mismo que tu respuesta.

Saludos,


----------



## mkellogg

Hola,

He probado algo nuevo ayer. No sé como podría haber afectado My Threads, pero es posible.  ¿Es el problema solo con My Threads, o hay otros problemas?

Mike


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Mike.

En mi caso, es con "My Threads" y además con los foros especializados: los hilos nuevos, es decir, los colocados desde ayer, solamente los puedo ver en el listado general de hilos Inglés-Español, pero no en las carpetas de cada foro especializado.

Saludos,


----------



## mkellogg

Piraña,

Sorry, let me switch to English.  Feel free to respond in Spanish.

Can you show me a screenshot of how it looks to you?  This forum here will allow you to attach images. My other question is: does the time listed at the bottom of the page list the correct time?  

Are there more people experiencing this?
Mike


----------



## Sköll

I haven't had any problems with My Threads. The time at the bottom of this page says "All times are GMT +2. The time now is 07:39 PM." The time is correct for my local zone, but I'm in GMT+1.

(Time zone in my options page is set to GMT+1)


----------



## piraña utria

mkellogg said:


> Piraña,
> 
> Sorry, let me switch to English. Feel free to respond in Spanish.
> 
> Can you show me a screenshot of how it looks to you? This forum here will allow you to attach images. My other question is: does the time listed at the bottom of the page list the correct time?
> 
> Are there more people experiencing this?
> Mike


 
Hi, Mike.

Well, I can't, fortunately, do it. At least in my case before you answered I found out a solution, which I'm eager to share: I've erased by means of "internet options" available in internet explorer's tools all my cookies; after, I've reseted my PC and now I'm surfing WR so to speak without problems.

Thanks for your concern.


----------

